# Christmas time pictures! i want to see!!



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Hasn't snowed here yet...But we're getting some Tuesday, and my horse will be wearing his winter blanket which has peace signs all over it...Pictures to come


----------



## Marisa (Aug 21, 2011)

I'll be looking forward to them!!!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

We haven't got much snow yet, but we've got Christmas hats


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Well I guess I'll share one or two. They're not all that great.


Eric










Hylke


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This isn't from this year but oh well


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Paintluver I love your photo the look on your horses face with the christmas hat is adorable!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you Apache! He is a good boy, and he is so use to me doing stupid stuff to him he knows if he just cooperates it will be over soon haha.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's Tango, the horse I lease


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's Izzie with her antler and santa hat on 










Mad I wasn't giving her any treats


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Well this is Relana last year! We haven't got much snow yet, but the next one I want to go out and get some more pictures!


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Unfortunately we haven't gotten any snow yet...

But, here's Amira with her antlers and jingle bells.

And then with her scarf before we went caroling on horseback!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Tungsten showing his spirit!


----------

